# i5 10600K Overclock



## Dyno (Jul 25, 2020)

How many different things do i need to worry about when it comes to overclocking this cpu on a MSI Z490-A PRO motherboard? Has anybody else overclocked one of these cpu's, if so what's your settings?


----------



## Dyno (Aug 24, 2020)

Nobody has this particular cpu and has overclocked it? Got to be someone out there....


----------



## Fangio1951 (Aug 24, 2020)

hi m8 - have you had a look on = overclockers.com  ??

check this out = https://www.thefpsreview.com/2020/05/20/intel-core-i5-10600k-cpu-review/12/


----------



## Toothless (Aug 24, 2020)

Fangio1951 said:


> hi m8 - have you had a look on = overclockers.com  ??
> 
> check this out = https://www.thefpsreview.com/2020/05/20/intel-core-i5-10600k-cpu-review/12/


The review literally says they left the voltage on auto and cranked the multi. Its not going to help the OP in fine tuning the chip.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 24, 2020)

How about TPU’s i5-10600K review that includes overclocking?









						Intel Core i5-10600K Review - All You Need for Gaming
					

The Core i5-10600K is Intel's biggest upgrade in the mid-range for years. Driven by strong competition from AMD, Intel is now giving us a 6c/12t CPU with 125 W TDP and the full compliment of 12 MB cache. Our Core i5-10600K benchmarks show it to be a formidable performer, especially in gaming.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mobiuus (Aug 24, 2020)

as biffzinker suggested try that...
im on intel for decade's and what i prefer is steady fixed cpu voltage and windows power plan on high or ultra. it stresses much less motherboards vrm but ensure u have adequate cooling... u can leave all rest on auto unless u want to tune further like memory, cache...
also...
auto cpu voltage...if the bios is not perfect it tends to put stupidly way over needed voltage wich we all know can damage and shorten cpu's and vrm lifespan


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 25, 2020)

Overclock.net has the largest overclocking community I have found so far









						Intel Core i5-10600K processor review
					

We review the new Core i5-10600K processor from Intel. It has been a long wait, but finally, we can share you specifications, performance metrics and benchmarks of the new 10th generation Intel Core d... Overclocking




					www.guru3d.com
				











						Intel Core i5-10600K Review - All You Need for Gaming
					

The Core i5-10600K is Intel's biggest upgrade in the mid-range for years. Driven by strong competition from AMD, Intel is now giving us a 6c/12t CPU with 125 W TDP and the full compliment of 12 MB cache. Our Core i5-10600K benchmarks show it to be a formidable performer, especially in gaming.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Some OCN data:

System:
- MSI Z490 Gaming Plus
- Intel i5 10600K with Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme Rev. B, using one fan only due to RAM height (also used Grizzly Kryonaut thermal paste)
- Crucial Ballistix Gaming 16GB Kit 3200 16-18-18-36 (BL2K8G32C16U4B)
- Seasonic X-650 KM3 

Config:
- 50x All-core ratio (HT enabled, C-states/C1E/EIST disabled)
- 47x Cache Ratio
- Avx offset 0
- Vcore 1.305v (override mode)
- LLC 2
- VCCIO 1.15v
- VCCSA 1.20v
- Dram 1.42v (running 4000Mhz at 16-21-21-41)         
=========================================
System:
- MSI Z490 PRO-A
- Intel i5 10600K
- Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (single tower, single fan)(Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste)
- GSkill Trident 16GB Kit (8 GB x 2) 3600 MHz 15-15-15-35 (F4-3600C15D-16GTZ)
- EVGA G2 650

Config:
- 49x All-core ratio (HT enabled, C-states/C1E/EIST enabled)
- 47x Cache Ratio
- AVX offset -1 (to control temps, not stability)
- Vcore 1.365 (adaptive mode)
- LLC 6 (very droopy, runs cooler)
- VCCIO 1.20v (1.18V get)
- VCCSA 1.20v
- DRAM 1.45v (running 4000 Mhz at 15-15-15-33)

My cooler becomes overwhelmed at 175 W under sustained AVX load.


----------



## Dyno (Aug 25, 2020)

Okay, thanks for the posts, i'll see what i can do with this cpu.



John Naylor said:


> Overclock.net has the largest overclocking community I have found so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the MSI Z490 PRO-A system, why would you enable C-State/C1E/EIST? That doesn't make sense to me.



Fangio1951 said:


> hi m8 - have you had a look on = overclockers.com  ??
> 
> check this out = https://www.thefpsreview.com/2020/05/20/intel-core-i5-10600k-cpu-review/12/


I am registered there, but haven't looked around, but i'll give it a shot.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 25, 2020)

Dyno said:


> For the MSI Z490 PRO-A system, why would you enable C-State/C1E/EIST? That doesn't make sense to me.


Usually the power saving features of the CPU doesn't interfere with a overclock. You can have the overclock with the added benefit of the CPU downclocking, and lowering voltages (less heat put off in the case.) Didn't for me cause any harm with a 4790K.


----------



## Dyno (Aug 25, 2020)

I was actually planning on overclocking this CPU during the Winter and before hitting Spring to bring it back down to 4.1GHz with 1.09v. I wanted to get the Asus Z490-a or r or whatever because it has a better overclocking feature on it instead i got this MSI Z490-A PRO board. I guess we'll see what i can do with this board and the cpu.


----------

